# Bose IE2 or Klipsch S4 or anything else? Please suggest



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2013)

Need to buy an IEM which will be used with my phone (Note 2). I have looked at these two, Klipsch S4 (afaik there are two versions, one for iPhone and another for Android), and Bose IE2. Which one would be better? I would like crystal clear sound, *with solid, deep and punching bass* (not that distorted type of bass which leaves a long trail). And this is not a huge requirement, but still I would like to have an mic so that I can use it for calls too.
My budget is around 3.5-4.5k. Could be increased in case of a much better product if needed. And also please suggest those which I will be able to find on online sites or maybe local stores. I won't be buying international, not in this case.
I use Sony XB 300 for my desktop, so you see what type of bass I am looking for if not better 

Thanks in advance.

Saurav.

PS: I would like to stick with brands like Sony, Bose, Klipsch, Sennheiser, JBL, Altec Lansing etc, nothing else please, no skull stuffs or Razor!


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 8, 2013)

+1 to Klipsch S4


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks mate.
Do you if there is any difference between the S4 and S4A model?


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2013)

+1 to Klipsch S4


----------



## red dragon (Apr 10, 2013)

Honestly both are pretty bad,what's your budget BTW?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Honestly both are pretty bad,what's your budget BTW?


Both are pretty bad? Hmm! 
I mentioned my budget in OP.
There is a Sony one, MDR XB90EX, but I'm not sure how is it or whether it is available here or not!


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 10, 2013)

Vsonic GR06 
VSonic GR06
I dont own one but its reviews look promising.

[REVIEW] VSONIC GR01, GR02 Bass Edition, GR06 and GR99
Vsonic GR06 Review


----------



## red dragon (Apr 14, 2013)

Look into Brainwavz.


----------



## Neo (Apr 14, 2013)

Try and see if you can find kilpsch x10 . Should be ~4.5k

If you can increase your budget then go for Hifiman RE-400 eyes closed. (I have ordered one myself for my brother)

Else get Brainwavz M2 from Mp4nation or proaudiohome.

Stay away from Sony, vsonic .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks. X10? Afaik it's 10k! No way its 4.5k.
And I won't comment on VSonic or Brainwavz and some, but Sony? No sir, I used three Sony in ear so far, and for the price they were great. And for my PC I use XB300, which is also great.

Anyway, I have ordered a MH1C (yes, another Sony) after recommendations form Head-fi, it's one of the best sub 100$ in-ear according to them. Saved some money.

Now I need a good PMP? Budget 5k. I see that Sansa Clip is good? Is that right? Or else?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 22, 2013)

Clip plus is very good.


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. X10? Afaik it's 10k! No way its 4.5k
> 
> Anyway, I have ordered a MH1C (yes, another Sony) after recommendations form Head-fi, it's one of the best sub 100$ in-ear according to them. Saved some money.


i had also ordered the MH1C from ebay after suggestions from head fi. They were the most uncomfortable headphones i ever used. I am currently using Sony XB30EX and are by far the best in the 2k range
I


----------



## flytech2 (Apr 23, 2013)

+1 to Klipsch S4, I think it is the best choice by far


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> i had also ordered the MH1C from ebay after suggestions from head fi. They were the most uncomfortable headphones i ever used. I am currently using Sony XB30EX and are by far the best in the 2k range
> I


Damn, receiving mine tomorrow. Do you find it uncomfortable for the J cord or that thick cable? Do you have a good fit in ear? Or do they fall off? How is sound quality?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 23, 2013)

Enjoy the sound.......


----------



## samudragupta (Apr 24, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Damn, receiving mine tomorrow. Do you find it uncomfortable for the J cord or that thick cable? Do you have a good fit in ear? Or do they fall off? How is sound quality?



the built quality is good, however atleast i didnt find the eartips comfortable, they kept falling from my left ear and i got frustrated and got the Sony XB30EX, which are amazing. i regret i wasted 1200 bucks. The sound quality is great but what good is it if it dont fit the ears. let me know your review though


----------

